
Modern Media Is a DoS Attack on Your Free Will - wheresvic3
http://nautil.us/issue/52/the-hive/modern-media-is-a-dos-attack-on-your-free-will
======
gus_massa
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15741565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15741565)

